# DELL XPS 400



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

I found an XPS 400 with a side panel missing. The problem was a bad RAM chip and the owner tossed it. Easy fix.
It is ugly without the side on and my efforts to cover it have not been successful. Would the MOBO work in another case? Is there a work-around to any DELL propriety start buttons?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No, the XPS 400 uses the BTX form factor. Your best bet is to find another side panel for the case.


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

Figured as much - Thank you.


----------

